# SUCHE - Aufträge/Projekte TIA Programmierung / Elektroinstallation Sondermaschinenbau



## W@stl (20 März 2021)

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suchen wir im Moment Aufträge (ideal wäre Raum Süd-Bayern) 
zur Aushilfe bei einem großen Projekt oder zur Allein-Betreuung eines kleineren Projektes.

Wir führen Elektro-Planungen, Schaltschrankbau, Programmierung und Installationen von Industrieanlagen und Industriemontagen 
verschiedenster Sondermaschinen durch.

Bei Interresse oder Vermittlungsmöglichkeit bitte eine PN oder E-Mail senden.
Danke schon mal im Voraus!

MfG Sebastian


----------

